# Facelift Euro Dynamic Tail lights



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks like there’s a kit on Aliexpress for the facelift dynamic tail lights. Who wants to be the guinea pig? 

Link to Aliexpress:








908.46US $ |V W Tiguan Mk2 High Configuration Led Flow Dynamic Taillight Is Suitable For Mqb Tiguan Mk2 Use And Installation - Tail Light Assembly - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Link to video showing operation:





I wonder if there’s going to be a replica coming out to get the price down  Maybe then I’d consider this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Saw this the other day, you still need to find the cable and coding, this appears to be lights only.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Zabes64 said:


> Saw this the other day, you still need to find the cable and coding, this appears to be lights only.


In the description it says there’s an adapter. I wonder what kind of adapter it requires. If it’s one that goes to BCM or just one that’s in tail lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> In the description it says there’s an adapter. I wonder what kind of adapter it requires. If it’s one that goes to BCM or just one that’s in tail lights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep missed the seller presents adapter cables, I think I saw another listing and the adapter cables looked like they included BCM metal ends, which means I'm out


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

Zabes64 said:


> Yep missed the seller presents adapter cables, I think I saw another listing and the adapter cables looked like they included BCM metal ends, which means I'm out


The metal ends may be exposed to allow you to run the wiring from the outside tail light, to the inner hatch tail light similar to what you would do on the MK7 Euro tail light swap.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Retrofit Wire Harness cable Kit For VW Tiguan 2019 up LED Tail light non-Dynamic | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Retrofit Wire Harness cable Kit For VW Tiguan 2019 up LED Tail light non-Dynamic at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com
 




8 connectors, so the rest are going to the BCM









Retrofit New dynamic taillight


Has anyone done this? It has been done on a 2019 model. Does anyone know the part number?




www.tiguanforums.co.uk


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

The link says the product is not available anymore. Also, I thought the ad said this is only good if you already had LED tail light in the Tiguan, mine doesn't have LED taillight.


----------

